# Where can I find essays/research on Pliny the Younger?



## Brian G Turner (Jun 11, 2018)

I'm currently reading the letters of Pliny the Younger, and would like to know how the various people he writes to relate to him and his life. However, my translations doesn't provide much beyond superficial detail.

I figure that as Pliny the Younger's letters have been read for centuries that there must be some interesting commentaries on the people in them - but I'm struggling to find anything online, except for a £90 ebook about the women in it.

Could anyone point me on to useful resources/references/essays/research centered on the people in the letters of Pliny the Younger?


----------



## svalbard (Jun 11, 2018)

How does Pliny the Younger use language to portray his uncle as a hero in Epistle 6.16?

I find academia edu a good resource.


----------



## night_wrtr (Jun 11, 2018)

I am confused why the commentaries and context books I just found about Pliny are over $100...

There are a few articles on JSTOR (Pliny The Younger - JSTOR), but they don't have samples for most of them, so I am not sure how much meaningful content there might be for you. I did just read Pliny's account of Mount Vesuvious as I was looking, which is pretty nerve wracking.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 11, 2018)

From the few bits an pieces I can find online, he comes across as a very remarkable man.  His account of Mt Vesuvius eruption is quite impressive in detail.


----------

